# Aktualizacja Gentoo 2006 do Najnowszego wydania

## topcio

Witam

Proszę o informację czy istnieje jakaś metoda zaktualizowania Gentoo z wersji 2006 do najnowszej

----------

## Pryka

Standardowa?

Tylko po drodze tyle się zmieniło, że prawdopodobieństwo problemów jest dość wysokie, czuje że szybciej postawisz system od nowa.

----------

## topcio

Też chyba tak zrobię, że postawię na nowo, tak to już jest jak serwer stoi 6 lat i się nic w nim nie aktualizuje (bo i po co jak działa).

Teraz serwer nie jest już potrzebny to dla zabawy stawiam Gentoo na nowo.

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli masz wystarczająco dużo miejsca stawiaj na spokojnie system obok w chroocie. Później tylko przenosisz całość na docelową partycję. Szkoda zdrowia, nerwów i czasu na standardowy upgrade z tak starej wersji.

----------

